# Converting My Father. Need Some Advice



## Taliessyn (7/5/14)

Hey guys. 
So the situation is: I've been vaping for about a year and a half. Worked my way from 510's to Evods to Protank. 
My dad is in his 60's and has been a sly smoker for the past few years and its ramped up in intensity to the point where I really want to convert him to ecigs. He's keen, but he's not the most tech savy guy. He really likes the idea of something like a vpipe, but I believe its a cart system which is a bit fiddly. I don't want him to give up on this because its too much hassle or not working properly so in your opinions what would be the simplest no fuss setup we can get for him?
Obviously I'll talk to him about coils, but I want something that is otherwise solid, minimal leaking and gurgling and just uber user friendly.

Any advice?


----------



## Taliessyn (7/5/14)

I've heard good things about the Nautilus. Anyone know if the coils last longer than standard Evod/ PT coils? R50 each seems a bit steep


*edit
I just realized they're dual coils which is why they more expensive.
Do you reckon a dual coil system would be recommended in this situation? Am looking for reliability and longevity more than anything else. Once he's taken to it we can go to performance


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

I think the Nautilus on an SVD or $igelei would be a good option.

Other option would be an Aerotank on a twist battery.

Both options perform really well. Nautilus requires less refills, but is not pocket friendly on an SVD or $igelei

Aerotank is much smaller but will require more filling


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

Nautilus coils last well. I get about 2 weeks of use out of mine before they get gunked up by VM4 which hammers coils. Rob Fisher seems to get much longer life out of his Nautilus coils, using mainly VM menthol ice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (7/5/14)

it depends on your budget?

i prefer the pro tanks and aero tanks, but i got a iClear 16B clearo with my MVP yesterday, and this is a very simple tank, duel bottom coil.

it doesnt look like the tanks splits up into may pieces, and the pull on it is great!

if you have round about R800 buck i would say get a MVP, you cannot go wrong.

alternatively just get the iClear 16B with a VV spinner battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

The Nautilus coils last pretty well and there is no doubt that it's the best commercial tank in town right now. A Nautilus on a Mod like a SID or a Sigelei 20W (if cost is not an issue) would be the best option. Of course you will also need to get batteries and a charger.

If cost is an issue then a MVP with an Aerotank would be the way forward.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Taliessyn (7/5/14)

Hey guys.
Thanks really appreciated. My mother is quite keen to spend whatever to get something that works. Is much more concerned with getting my dad to stop smoking than nickel and dime things (within reason. Going to get them to stock up on coils and juice too ) 

So we talking:
http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Aspire-Nautilus-Tank
http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Innokin_SVD_Excludes_Battery_and_charger

What battery/ charger would go in the SVD

Also what is the other option (MVP)


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

MVP is a box mod. Very similar in function to SVD, except it has a built in battery, that last ages.

Wish I could find the thread where this has all been discussed in the past, there is a lot of this on the forum


----------



## Taliessyn (7/5/14)

Thanks - will have a look around. 

Much appreciated


----------



## PeterHarris (7/5/14)

i think the best value for money is the MVP
it comes with a 2600 or 2800 mAh battery... it lasts forever.
you can vape on voltage or wattage mode
its got a puff counter
you can even use it as a power pack to charge your cell phone
you can vape while charging - passthrough.

and this is how they look (for now its got the i clear 16B tank on)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

My vote for a solid start is the MVP with an Aerotank. Most important, however, are juices and nic content, which will determine whether he takes to this immediately or not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY (7/5/14)

@Matthee is absolutely correct if you buy the best device on the market and dont have a proper juice for him he is not going to like it. IMO you could get an evod kit with a 1000mah battery or even a spinner and decent juice and he will be in vape heaven.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alex (7/5/14)

Yes, just to add my 2c. The MVP is one of the best starters, and with a good VM4 or VK4 juice...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mohamed (7/5/14)

Taliessyn said:


> Hey guys.
> Thanks really appreciated. My mother is quite keen to spend whatever to get something that works. Is much more concerned with getting my dad to stop smoking than nickel and dime things (within reason. Going to get them to stock up on coils and juice too )
> 
> So we talking:
> ...


Hi .i wouldnt recommend the svd as a starter kit for your dad main reason being batteries needs to be taken out and charged .if you gonna be using 18350 batteries with the svd he will probably be getting only a few hours of vaping and then needing to recharge,and if you go for the bigger capacity batteries the device becomes to huge for carrying around.
I would suggest a passthrough charging device like the other guys have mentioned 
Eg option 1
mvp with iclear X1clearomizer ,these two are a match made in vape heaven and the mvp is passthrough so can be charged while vaping or even driving.not that the mvp would require much charging.
Option 2
itaste vv version 3 also passthrough charging and variable wattage and voltage and clearomizer on this one iclear 16d or mini protank 3 

Best of luck with finding the most suitable gear for your dad. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

I agree 100% with @Matthee that for simplicity and ease of use the MVP and Aerotank... Please don't buy him an SVD... it's a ***** to use for an old baalie like me... it confused me big time when I started... I'm fine with it now but the MVP is the way forward.

Most important issue of all is finding him a decent juice that he likes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (7/5/14)

my vote would also go to the MVP and against the SVD for the reason stated above.

what brand cigarettes is your dad smoking now? this would be a good indication of which juice to buy him, and also nic strength.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (7/5/14)

I 100% agree with the MVP and either the Aerotank or iClear 16B, this will offer the best all-round easy to vape experience. the functions on the MVP are easy to understand and use and the bat life is long. As for replacing the coils on the Aero Tank or 16B is easy and no fuss, only thing you want to do every so often is to clean the inside of the base on the Aero Tank, but that is easy with a bit of vapers roll (toilet paper).

Juice is the big question in this formula, I personally would not start him on only 1 single juice, get him 3 or 4 flavors, that way he can experiment until he finds what he can settle on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/5/14)

My personal view, I will advice you, like so many above, you cant go wrong with the MVP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/14)

MVP gets my vote too

Tanks that others have advised are all good. 

I agree with the comments made on juices. They are critical to converting your dad. He needs to try several before he finds what he likes. You need enough budget for juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

